# '56 Schwinn



## nightrider (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, Schwinn's nor middleweights are really my thing. However, this one was in the scrap bin at the local co-op. Couldn't let that happen. So I grabbed it, free of charge. Should have taken before pics, didn't even think of it.
  Frame was spray painted green. Although it's not really worth the effort, I couldn't resist seeing what was under it.
  This is what I ended up with. Threw on a set of chrome yellow band S7's with nos  tires (one is a Perelli). Rat trap from a spaceliner and a seat. All from the garage stash.
  OG fork is bent, will straighten later. Painted S7's are painted over. May clean them up and re-lace with a red band kickback (maybe, who knows). OG seat is rubber and yellowed. Anyway to bring those back? And finally the fenders are factory green, not sure what make they're from.
Not sure what to do with it. I'm more of a prewar rat person. May give it to a friend.
Johnny


----------



## gkeep (Mar 30, 2021)

Great rescue!

You might try some Simple Green and a tooth brush on that white seat. I brought back some dirty white grips with a little elbow grease that way.

I think thats a pretty nice scrap rider just the way you've set it up! You could always put a banana seat and some high rise bars and make it a pre Stingray PigBike, right era a frame. 
Check out post #8.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/“pig-bikes”.165232/




Riding my late friend Mike's big boys 'Pig' bike, sweet rider. Mike on his classic rod brake Raleigh.


----------



## phantom (Mar 30, 2021)

The picture looks exactly like the waterfront in Camden Maine.


----------

